# Eviction of bad tenants



## Gerbear (Apr 29, 2013)

I have tenants in 2 arrears of 2 months and all bills are still in my name.

The Burofax has been sent so it´s now a 4 week wait until we can proceed with the petition to the courts for eviction assuming the tenants take no action. If anybody been through this process very recently, how long can I expect it to take from petition to eviction? Some say it could be 9months, more if they appeal.

I´ve already had several people advise me to cut the utility supplies immediately even though the lawyers wouldn´t agree, and I must admit I am tempted. However, I´d like to know the repercussions from anyone who has taken this action:

Can the tenants simply get supplied by a different company if the meters aren´t removed?
If the tenants report me to the police, will the police instruct me to reconnect? 
Or will the tenants have to take me to court (separate court process to the eviction??) which would therefore be at their cost, and hopefully take a long time.

Thanks!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

1) No, the'll go to court & you will be instructed to reconnect& pay bills.
2) Yes.
3)Yes, no it doesn't take long , far quicker than the time it will take for you to evict them. They'll get a lawyer to do it for them & you will have to pay their costs ! 
4)You might even have to pay compensation !!!


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/48675-squats-spain-7.html

See post number 68 by Gael.


----------

